# Best wheel setup for MK2 Scirocco autocross (Pic warning)



## zaccutt (Jul 31, 2013)

I am newer to autocross but have some good seat time and have been reading a lot about the effect of wheel offset in relation to scrub and everything like that.

But this is complicated and I would appreciate some help in planning a new set of rims and tires. I drive this car real hard as seen below. The specs of my current setup follows the pics.










Heres some more pics, maybe they are beneficial, sadly I have my front valance off in these pics :-/


























I am pretty sure my current wheel set up is horrible but I am still getting pretty good times so I know a proper setup will make a huge difference.

The current wheels are 15x6 ET38 with 205 50s on them. This is causing the tires to bulge and my contact patch to be greatly reduced. The car has coil overs and lowering sport springs. There is pics of the clearances further down. The front track width is 56" and the rear is 54". There is also 1.5deg of camber in the rear.

I think I want to increase my track width but I have read this will put more load on my struts and change the scrub radius etc. Not sure what is most important for what I am doing. If I use 15x8 with ET16, using the handy offset calculator (http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator) I get 3mm less inner clearance. Currently the buldged tires will probably make up that difference so I am thinking they will fit, nearly the same obviously poking out a lot more which doesn't bother me.

Right now I slightly rub my coil overs and the fronts slightly rub the Kamei sideskirt inner edge. Neither of these seem to matter as it is so slight and under very extreme driving. So basically I cannot go any bigger. I was thinking about going to 45mm side wall to gain a bit of clearance or I suppose a slight bit more offset could help but I know keeping it to a minimum is better.

This car has 15x8 ET16









Front wheel rub









Rear wheel rub









Front wheel clearance









Front wheel









Rear clearance









Rear wheel









I am not sure the easy way to calculate my scrub radius, I am going to try tonight, though based on Doug's chart in another thread the rims I suggest are about at the max scrub. I am aiming to have scrub between 0.5 and 2", so I'm not sure if they will fall within that. I am also not sure if there are any other measurement I should take.

Basically I want to know the most important factors for autocross/ driving performance. Is my track width or scrub radius more important?

Thanks!


----------

